
Ask HN: How do you track your blog traffic? - Gehinnn
I&#x27;m about to publish my statically hosted dev blog and I am wondering what tracking solution I should use.<p>My first choice still would be Google Analytics, however, I don&#x27;t like the idea of including Google spyware in my blog that much. Besides, many adblockers are blocking Google Analytics and most developers use an adblocker.<p>I would like to see how much traffic specific articles get and where the visitors come from.<p>What do you use for your blog?
======
bbno4
[https://simpleanalytics.com/](https://simpleanalytics.com/) is the best for
privacy focused, cheap analytics :)

~~~
Gehinnn
As my blog is just a personal project, $9 is a little too much for me just for
tracking.

~~~
jackcodes
Front it with cloudflare and you’ll get request analytics for free.

------
KhalPanda
I use, and quite like, Matomo (formerly Piwik).

[https://matomo.org/](https://matomo.org/)

~~~
Gehinnn
It took a ton of time and a lot of troubleshooting to setup my own Matomo
instance, but it's running now ;) Thanks for your input! However, I needed to
rewrite some files so that adblockers don't block the tracking mechanism right
away.

~~~
dylz
This seems a bit disrespectful considering how you don't like "spyware"

------
AlchemistCamp
I use my logs and Keen.io (from the back-end). It's more accurate than an
external service like GA. Even if a visitor's browser has JS disabled
entirely, it still gets counted.

I filter out certain kinds of visits (such as bots) from the dashboards I look
at regularly.

The only problem is that since Keen got acquired they've quietly stopped
letting people sign up for their free plan and greatly increased the prices of
their paid plans. It's probably only a matter of time before I lose access to
my current plan and need to find an alternative.

------
mtmail
[https://github.com/usefathom/fathom](https://github.com/usefathom/fathom) We
use the hosted version ($9/month,
[https://usefathom.com/](https://usefathom.com/))

------
clusmore
I rolled my own. I have an Azure function that I post the pathname and
referrer to, and it then stores that in Table storage. It costs me between 1
and 2 cents per month.

------
ArtWomb
Check out Paul Jarvis' Fathom

[https://usefathom.com/](https://usefathom.com/)

Best of luck and link up your blog when ready ;)

~~~
Gehinnn
Thanks man ;) Its [https://blog.hediet.de/](https://blog.hediet.de/)!

------
lukaszkups
I'm using CloudFlare - I know it won't be so detailed as Google Analytics but
I don't mind.

------
admils
Apache with Analog Analytics is good.

------
Tomte
I'd recommend web server log analysis with GoAccess or AWStats.

~~~
kgraves
As much as I absolutely detest spying and surveillance capitalism, this is the
_least_ invasive solution, but please remove or anonymize ALL IPs in your
logs.

Other than that I would not log, track or collect any requests from people.

~~~
dredmorbius
Keeping IPs for a short time -- 24 hours to 7 days, say -- is useful for
detecting and mitigating abuse.

Though tools for automated throttling or simply front-ending behind a DDoS-
capable CDN may be a preferred option.

------
ryacko
Apache with Analog Analytics is good.

------
cloudytoday
personal blog or for work?

~~~
Gehinnn
personal blog :)

~~~
cloudytoday
yeah haven't tried that yet outside of using blog platforms like Blogger (yes
I'm that old haha) or Medium so don't have additional analytics implemented

